# Circle Hook - Set the Hook or Not?



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I've read that you're not supposed to set the hook on a circle hook. What's the technique? Just start reeling? Any info from you surf veterans will be much appreciated.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I like to let the line go tight then place my thumb on the edge of the spool to increase the tension on the line a little more than what the drag would allow for just a few seconds. You want the hook to find the corner of the fishes mouth. If you set the hook you will pull the hook right out of the fishes mouth


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2004)

nasakid said:


> I've read that you're not supposed to set the hook on a circle hook. What's the technique? Just start reeling? Any info from you surf veterans will be much appreciated.


Well, I am no surf veteran by any means, but I can tell you that you should definately NOT set the hook when using circles. If you do, it'll pull that hook right out of their mouth. What I do is I set the drag just tight enough to where it's "sort-of-hard" to pull from the reel when in the rod holder and I'm holding down on the reel. When you get a run, grab your combo and simply add more drag pressure as you see fit to add tension and the circle will amazingly set itself, most of the times, right in the corner of the mouth. From then on out, just keep good tension on the beast and reel till the cows come home. I think it's very important to have your drag set just right when waiting to get a run... too tight and your combo will shoot out of that rod holder... too loose and there won't be enough initial tension to start getting that hook in the right place. Hope this helps...

Roy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Just let the fish set the hook. I leave the rod in my holders till the fish is hooked.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*drag*

I always set my drag loose then tighten it up a bit so that the rod holder doesn't get pulled over. I ALWAYS use my clickers on the reels, and they add a little tension, too. I have 3 rigs, 1 with a Sealine 450H with 300+ yards of 50lb Big Game, a Penn 309 filled with 50lb Big Game, and a Penn 209 with Big Game backing and 65lb Power Pro (about 300 yards). I should have plenty of line to let them run and give me time to tighten down on them. We should have around 5 guys and 6 or so rods out on Sunday, so we'll have plenty of manpower. I just bought a Tsunami 10' casting rod from Academy last night. I'm anxious to see how it does. I will also be getting a 12' Ocean Master and Penn 555 in the near future as my go-to rig. I'm getting more into the surf fishing every year. It's so addictive feeling the big pulls!

Thanks guys.


----------



## purpletdude (Jul 7, 2004)

thanks for all ya'lls input on this! Since I switched over to just circle hooks for shark fishing I have been having a heck of a time getting hooked up. I'm gonna try that leave it in the holder trick and get the drag setup right and see how that works. Thanks again....I thought I was the only one with this problem...lol


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Well I've only caught more bull Reds ,Jackfish, Blacktips ,Bull sharks and Tarpon on circle hooks than most people have seen and I have never not set the hook and dont loose many fish. But I do offset the hooks when they come out of the box new. Whether you should or should not I cant say but I always ,always DO. And I grew in Galveston surf fishing for a long time, using circle hooks for at least 20 years of the 30. Plus I like the hook , Its part of the fight.

R.R...............


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I think the best thing to do is offset the hooks before you use them.

R.R.............


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*off set the hook*

an offset circle will increase your hookups but you'll also get more gut hooked fish besause the point is exposed to the side. So if you use a light drag the fish will swallow the hook and get it in the gut.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I must be holdin my mouth right because I gut hook one in about fifty and so far this year none of the sharks, reds ,drum , and jacks have been gut hooks. The tip is not pointed outward, the shank is, if its offset right.
R.R...


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Ahhhh.... The contraversy continues. I have always been told to not set the hook. I also know guys that say try to jerk their heads off. I will say this. I never lost so many fish til I started using circle hooks. I have tried not setting them and setting them. Skipjack swears by them and he says I have had such bad luck because of using Mustad hooks. I am gonna try some Gamakatsu's and Eagleclaws. If I loose another fish Iam gonna throw every circle hook I own in the garbage and go back to J's.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

LOL....Yes, circles are good....

Here is what I say. Do what makes you feel confident in the hooks you are using. If you feel that you need to set the hook....Go for it....If you feel you don't need to set the hook....then do that too. If you are not confident in what you are doing you will not be as successful.

I have tried both ways and to tell you the truth I haven't noticed any difference. In my opinion. Its really difficult to truly set a hook when a shark is dumping line off your reel on the inital run. If the hook is not set by the weight pull then you will probably lose them anyways. I have had several occasions where I have pulled the fish up on the beach and the hook just fell right out of there mouth.

Keep on the pressure and be confident.

Circles are bad ace when you gain the confidence to fish them.

By the way gamakatsu's are da sheet


----------



## sharkslayer (Jul 28, 2004)

i agree with you skipjack, thats one of the main reasons i use circle hooks is because i like to run my reels way out in the third gut and with that much line out i think "in my opinion" that you could just get a better hook set than j hooks since all you do is just kind of lean into the fish and there hooked. IMO i think if you got that much line out and you try to set the hook with big j hooks and your using mono your gonna have lots of stretch in your line and it will work like a giant rubberband, it would probably give you less hook setting power. ive tried both and i just like circles, some people say there not big enough to rig up a big bait but as long as you use enough circle hooks and you use a hook drop rig, i think you gonna be able to rig up almost anything. 
ps. these are just my opinions, ive seen fights start up over topics like this one in other message boards so i dont mean dont use j hooks but i just like circles.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

*The thing with circles....*

Is that you have to make sure that your bait does one of two things, 1) does not fill the gap between the point and the shank, 2) if it does then it has to be soft enough to be mashed down, or must be able to clear the gap, when what ever your after takes the bait.

On big baits this might mean using zip ties to secure it in place so that the hook is exposed. On smaller baits you might go one size bigger in your selection. I have caught 1# hardheads as well as pup sharks on 18/0 circles, so I know that if they get the bait they can be hooked on the bigger sized hooks.

As for redfish and most decent sized sharks, a 16/0 - 20/0 circle isn't too big by any means. Also the bigger you can get away with the easier they generally are to get out.

As for setting the hook or not, I have caught more fish letting them do the honors than with me tryin to help. If the hook and the bait are matched up as mentioned above then they will set themselves. All it takes is a minute or so extra to make a cut or two to make sure the gap is clear.

LAter,
SR


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

shrky2413;
Please let me know if you are going to throw your circle hooks away....I'll make you a
deal on them....I've done real well with them, and just allow the fish to set the hook 
themselves....
Jackie


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Will do Mustad7731. So far I have nothing good to say about them. I haven't given up quite yet, but if I do I will drop youa line.


----------

